

2048 in bash - sWski
https://github.com/mydzor/bash2048

======
peg_leg
Are we TRYING to bring the world economy to a screeching halt? this is almost
as bad as tetris!

------
myd
Author here, I did not notice any numbers disappearing on several games, maybe
it is because of different versions of bash, you can try running it as:

./bash2048.sh | tee qqq.log

then remove color codes from log by running:

sed -r -i "s/\x1B\\[([0-9]{1,2}(;[0-9]{1,2})?)?[m|K]//g" qqq.log

you can then see each round in the log and it should be easy to find the spot
where numbers disappeared, if you could post that log somewhere it may help me
find the problem.

~~~
myd
Strange, now I tried with following versions of bash and it seems to work fine
for me with all of them - no errors and no disappearing numbers:

4.3.0 3.2.25 3.00.15

------
renang
You can keep pressing left all the time and you will you see some numbers
appearing and disappearing. Sometimes moving to the line on top.

Pressing down results in errors on line 111. let and board giving "bad array
expected", "expression expected".

Edit: I am on Mac OS.

~~~
rpicard
I had the same problems and I'm on OS X as well.
[https://github.com/mydzor/bash2048/issues/1](https://github.com/mydzor/bash2048/issues/1)

------
squintychino
Serious question - is there a way to filter out all of these annoying 2048
games that pop up every day, in my HN settings?

~~~
iffycan
With StyleBot
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylebot/oiaejidbm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylebot/oiaejidbmkiecgbjeifoejpgmdaleoha?hl=en))
you can add this custom CSS to the page:

td.title:last-child:before { content: '2048'; }

~~~
bduerst
On a side note: Are there any websites that hold contests or aggregate user-
submitted style changes for websites?

You could use an extension like this to always load that CSS / javascript for
any web page, and people can use it to show off their web design skills while
users would get a better UI for popular pages.

~~~
Spittie
Stylish is probably the oldest extension that allow you to inject custom css
into the pages. They have an active community over
[http://userstyles.org/](http://userstyles.org/)

For javascript, there is [http://userscripts.org/](http://userscripts.org/)

------
rpicard
I'm looking forward to 2048.asm.

------
cweathe2
235 lines, impressive.

------
OneOneOneOne
bash? Why not sed? :)

~~~
mzs
Sorry you got downvoted, I have one in awk. I wrote it to try various
strategies. If I get some time I'll clean it up and post.

~~~
mzs
Been busy, here it is, surprising how annoying it was to make interactive:

[http://pastebin.com/WMEK5PPt](http://pastebin.com/WMEK5PPt)

------
drKarl
Sometimes numbers disappear

------
radoslawc
Impressive, good job!

------
cauliturtle
it seems buggy, let's fix together!

